# Green's Lawn Science and Research Journal



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm starting a new journal. This one is specifically going to be for documenting any future experiments I try out, as well as a place to share interesting research that I read about, whether cutting edge and new, or just things that I'm researching at the moment...and keep track of it all in one place.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's a recent article talking about research into statin herbicides. It's possible one may be developed to eventually replace glyphosate as a second generation of nonselective "miracle" herbicides. Unfortunately, it sounds like it's at least 5-10 years off.









New herbicide solution inspired by cholesterol medicine


Curtin University researchers have discovered a promising new herbicide target site in plants with the potential to provide new solutions for growers dealing with the increasing problem of herbicide resistance.




phys.org





Another article on the same topic. This one is geared toward agricultural readers:









Molecules found in fungi, the same ones found in cholesterol medication, could be used to tackle weeds


Battling herbicide resistance has been an ongoing issue for farmers, but new research could be a game changer for the industry.




www.abc.net.au




.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Fertilizer physical properties fact sheet:








Physical Properties of Granular Fertilizers and Impact on Spreading


The application quality of dry granular fertilizer depends on several variables. In general, the performance of a fertilizer applicator can be contributed to 1/3 operator, 1/3 applicator and 1/3 fertilizer characteristics. When discussing operator and applicator, “operator” refers to the...




ohioline.osu.edu





Study: 
Biochar and nitrogen fertilizer increase _Glomus_ synergism and abundance and promote _Trifolium pratense_ growth while inhibiting pollutant accumulation: 


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1470160X21010426



Plasma fixated Nitrogen fertilizer:


Plasma-fixated nitrogen as fertilizer for turf grass - RSC Advances (RSC Publishing) DOI:10.1039/D1RA07074F



Patents by Anuvia Fertilizer:





Patents Assigned to Anuvia Plant Nutrients Corporation - Justia Patents Search


Justia - Patents - Patents and Patent Application Resources




patents.justia.com


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

This is great. Thanks for creating this!


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Just wanted to say that I'm following looking forward to reading what you find!


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Green said:


> Here's a recent article talking about research into statin herbicides. It's possible one may be developed to eventually replace glyphosate as a second generation of nonselective "miracle" herbicides. Unfortunately, it sounds like it's at least 5-10 years off.


Looking over the paper, 20–5120 µM rosuvastatin is used. That is a /lot/.

Sadly, since these were more or less _in vitro _there's no telling if it has downstream effects (ie: what's the half life of it in soil?)


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

tneicna said:


> Looking over the paper, 20–5120 µM rosuvastatin is used. That is a /lot/.
> 
> Sadly, since these were more or less _in vitro _there's no telling if it has downstream effects (ie: what's the half life of it in soil?)


Good question. By comparison, glyphosate has a fairly short to moderate half life. Most of it is usually gone after a year or so, and then tiny amounts can hang on for a number of years. You would hope the statins would be similar, but who knows. If they do end up checking all the boxes, I bet there will still be people against using it as a glyphosate replacement because it's also a medication. Not to mention if drug companies would allow such use of their existing formulas, or the FDA, etc.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Article on Growth potential:
"The Concept of Growth Potential in Turfgrass and The Relationship between Temperature-Nitrogen"


https://www.researchgate.net/publication/356063346_The_Concept_of_Growth_Potential_in_Turfgrass_and_The_Relationship_between_Temperature-Nitrogen



Article on Iron in soil and interactions contained here:


https://www.researchgate.net/publication/351838729_Research_Reviews_in_Agriculture_Forestry_and_Aquaculture_Sciences&ved=2ahUKEwi9kpOE2477AhUhMlkFHYHVBUgQFnoECA0QAQ&usg=AOvVaw3y57G2Hp-3b5FLwNU5MPW7


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Article on Tall Fescue breeding (title mistakenly says fine fescue)
"Turf Varieties: Breeders Refine Fine Fescue's Disease Resistance"


https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2003apr39.pdf


-very interesting to read; turns out turf breeders cross-breed Fescue and Ryegrass often, and your grass cultivars may have Genes from both; gray leaf spot addressed in article.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate seems comparable to urea for foliar uptake:



https://journals.ashs.org/downloadpdf/journals/jashs/117/1/article-p75.pdf





https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=/2010s/2010/100107.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Urea Nitrogen has long been assumed to require hydrolysis by urease enzyme in soil (produced by bacteria) before it can be root absorbed by plants. This study shows that some limited direct root uptake may also be possible, with internal conversion to usable N by urease produced by the plant once inside. (This study is not specifically about grasses):









How turfgrasses use urea-nitrogen


Most of this nitrogen is applied to turf as urea, either as free urea, coated-urea granules or polymerized methylated urea.




www.golfdom.com






Composition analysis of urea-triazone in this study:








Urea triazone fertilizers-A slow-release nitrogen fertilizer


Urea is one of the most widely used nitrogen fertilizers worldwide.




www.peertechzpublications.com




"The analyses show the presence of 72-76% triazone as a six-membered ring, 8-12% free urea, and 4-5% methylene urea components, and about 0.3-0.5% biuret."


Effects of humic acid on fertilizer apps:


https://andersonshumates.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Effects-of-Urea-Humic-Acid-and-Phosphate-Interactions-on-Ammonia-Volitilization.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

*"Impact of Organic and Inorganic Fertilizers on Microbial Populations and Biomass Carbon in Paddy Field Soil"*




https://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ja.2010.102.110&org=11



What they found: Organic fertilization resulted in increased microbial biomass and diversity versus unfertilized plots. So did non-organic fertilization (however, not as much).

Takeaway: Fertiliziling correctly improves soil microbial populations, regardless of whether the fertilizer is natural or not. Natural fertilizers do this best. Man-made fertilizer did not kill microbial life versus control plots, as some claim it can. Look at the graphs.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Graph and table showing foliar absorption of various Potassium sources:






Acetate-Based Nutrients – Custom Agronomics







customagronomics.com


----------

